# Cabin Air filter part 13271191 superseded?



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

Have always used Delco cf197/gm 13503677 or wix 24191 with no fitment issues. It’s a gen 1 Cruze


----------



## awesomeCruze (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for your post. I confirmed with the local dealership: the correct part for 2012 Chevy Cruze is 13503677


----------

